# Fat Girl Dilemma



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

So basically, I'm a fat girl horse trainer. I usually train the larger horses, as I have almost as much weight to throw around as they do, lol. But I have, in the past, trained TBs, Warmbloods, Arabs, etc.

Funny combo, no?

I'm 5'8ish and about 225lbs. Pretty solid woman here. However, I am all boobs, and thighs. The boobs are God given, the thighs are from riding 

I recently started teaching lessons to a few friends, and a few people from my barn. It's something I have fun doing, and something that I feel like if I find the right kind of clientèle (people who don't judge me based on my size of course), I have an actual chance of making it!

I've had an inquiry from a total outside 3rd party (so they've never met me before), and they seem very nice. They're looking for someone to put a miles on their 5 year old Fjord mare for their kids while also giving their kids lessons on their older horse. 

I really want to say yes, and get my business kicked off and running, but I'm not sure if they'll be so accepting of a larger trainer, particularly on their 14.3h pony. 

First and foremost, I'm worried about the pony vs my fat butt!

So what does everyone think? Will this pony be able to pack my **** around? Should I say yes? Input please!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

they say a horse can carry 15-20% of its weight so he'd have to weigh around 1100 lbs to carry you (?) Fjords are pretty stout ponies. I've seen them carrying around good sized adult men. I have a feeling you might be ok but I'd like to hear other peoples opinions as well. That's a good stout breed. My friend used to weigh around 200 and she was looking into buying one cuz if you fall off you are closer to the ground =)

Best of luck with your training business!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Must be nice to be all boobs, haha! The easiest thing to do might be to just place a quick call to your vet- they should be able to give you a fairly reassuring answer. Good luck with your training business!


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahaha, sometimes it's not! Keeping those elbows bent is really hard with the girls always in the way! 

I did give my vet a call, and she said as long as the mare is healthy, and doesn't have any hoof issues, that I should be just fine. 

However, I would like some other opinions!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Fjords are small horses, not ponies, really. LIke Icelandics, they can carry much more weight in porportion to their height. I think the hores would be fine.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

That's the idea I'm getting, so I think I'm going to go for it!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Plus the saddle fit and size for proper weight distribution has a huge impact on how much a horse can carry. Make sure the saddle fits properly. I think you should be fine though.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

From what I understand, the mare has her own, custom tack.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's good that you are taking this into realistic consideration. There ARE horses who would be overburdened by your weight (and mine, for that matter). But there are others who will be ok. As far as training and riding as a big girl, we just have to walk the walk and be as self confident about our skills as if we were of a "typical" size. I am not an expert rider by any means, but not one of my friends has any lack of respect for me as a rider due to my being tubby.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Tiny!

I realize that being a little heavier, I do have limitations and so will each horse I come across in life, and there are going to be people who wouldn't want me training their horses, or teaching lessons based only on my size. However, I know that I'm an experienced (not an expert by any means), rider who wants to share my knowledge with other people, and keep on learning!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Take a look at the horse and make sure she has no glaring conformation flaws that will make weight carrying difficult. Typically, baring any conformational issues, a fjord would be able to carry a person your size no problem.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I've seen pictures of her, and she looks solid. No leg or soundness issues, ever with this owner, and she's never had any health issues either from what they're telling me.

Basically, I just want to head out there and have a look at her in person and see what the owners think. 

But from all the feedback, I'd say I've got a fighting chance!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If the pony is a fjord, i see absolutely NO problems what so ever! 14.3 really isnt THAT little, and they sure are stout little boogers. They certainly will be able to carry the weight, no problems.

Our horses are between 14.1 and 15.1 hands, and my mom at her heaviest, never had any problems with any of them. She was around your weight then...and shes only 5'3". She even rode my 13.3 POA once when we traded horses on the absolute worst trail ride of my life...and he didnt have any problems.

Go for it...really!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback!

The owner assured me that the mare has packed around heavier riders than me, so I think this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Fjords are known for being stocky and nice and short backed - a lot of my readers actually enjoy fjords or halflingers as their breed of choice. 

As far as making a name for yourself as a bigger rider - let your results and your "products" so to speak, speak for themselves. If the client is bothered by the fact that you are a larger rider (realistically, you may not be an appropriate rider for EVERY potential clients' horse) and that overrides the merit of the good horses you turn out, they aren't people you want for a client anyways.

Best of luck!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*riders weight*

hiya im 5'8 and weigh about 13 1/2 stone now and my section a carrys me well i use to ride him a lot but i mainley drive him i took him out for a ride the other day and i said sorry to him i forgot to mention he is 12hh and is 27 years old.
my old weight was 9 1/4 stone i think middle age spread lmsao has bit me up pardon me the ***.
many thanks.
michael.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I ride a Haflinger/Morgan gelding that is way shorter than 14.3 and he's built like a blessed tank. I weigh about what you do, just shorter and he has no trouble at all. I say have fun on her, she shouldn't have any issue at all.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Randella, 
What I keep telling my self, and what I firmly believe, is a horse has an easier time carrying a slightly heavy well balanced rider then a thin whispy thing with no balance. I'd always pick a heavier trainer who has a good head on her shoulders then a thin one who misses obvious things or flails around (I do enough flailing around on my horses back for the both of us). 

Also, if you've got a horse that's just to small for you an option is using one of your smaller advanced students to work the horse, the student will adore you, the horse gets good work and you can get a different perspective on how it's going (just don't forget to check with the owner first). 

And, I highly respect you because you realize you do have limitations (everyone has them, plus size or not). It's a sign of a good trainer to be willing to say "I'm not the right person for you."


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

Every single person has limitations of some sort. I'm glad you aren't limited in common sense and the courage to follow your dreams. I'd send horses to a larger women. I'd also send mine to you because its obvious you care. Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When calculating whether or not a horse can carry a rider with no damage to muscles and tendons, you must calculate not only your own weight but that of the saddle and pad. For the average western saddle, 16" seat, the weight is being spread over approx. 460 sq. in. with a well fitting saddle. If the saddle bridges then the ratio changes drastically because half the tree is not supporting the weight. A saddle with no bridging requires a pad of only 3/4" thickness and should be wool for it's properties. If there is bridging a thick pad reduces the amount of contact even more so.


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

Go for it and feel confident in your skills!! A Fjord is a sturdy horse. You will be fine! Have fun!


----------



## dnparker (Aug 30, 2012)

*My behind is as wide as my horse's....*

& the vet & farrier both say that we're a perfect match. I weigh 218# at 5'3" & Callie is 14hh, barely, & we do fine. She's is a Morgan mix, maybe Arab, maybe Quarter. No one really knows. I'm even a very inexperienced rider & Callie never has any problem. I wear out long before she does. So far we only ride in the roundpen or the arena where the footing is soft, but the only recommendation I got from the vet was to start out slow & just be aware of any signs of fatigue. The farrier just said to use a mounting block to mount without pulling on her or flopping down on her back. 

I have a friend who trains Arabs & he has me come ride regularly to teach a couple of his horses better balance & to pay attention to their foot placement. I don't know about that, but he seems to think it helps. Maybe they're just grateful to have his skinny behind back in the saddle after me. :lol:

I am very self-conscious about my weight, but it doesn't have to get in the way of my love of horses or a lifelong dream of having a horse. Don't let it get in your way.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rideing horses*



dnparker said:


> & the vet & farrier both say that we're a perfect match. I weigh 218# at 5'3" & Callie is 14hh, barely, & we do fine. She's is a Morgan mix, maybe Arab, maybe Quarter. No one really knows. I'm even a very inexperienced rider & Callie never has any problem. I wear out long before she does. So far we only ride in the roundpen or the arena where the footing is soft, but the only recommendation I got from the vet was to start out slow & just be aware of any signs of fatigue. The farrier just said to use a mounting block to mount without pulling on her or flopping down on her back.
> 
> I have a friend who trains Arabs & he has me come ride regularly to teach a couple of his horses better balance & to pay attention to their foot placement. I don't know about that, but he seems to think it helps. Maybe they're just grateful to have his skinny behind back in the saddle after me. :lol:
> 
> I am very self-conscious about my weight, but it doesn't have to get in the way of my love of horses or a lifelong dream of having a horse. Don't let it get in your way.


 hiya im glad your rideing and enjoying your dream of rideing horses it great to hear people and horses enjoying them selfs.
i wish you the best you and your horse had happy rideing.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

honey, there are men trainers out there that weigh more than you, riding horses not near as stockily built- just fine might I add. So you carry the weight differently than they do. as long as you are fit enough to get the job done I say go for it. 

I ( pre preg)weigh 160-165 (don't look like it, Im built like a brick sh*t house- been that way since puberty) on a 5'4" frame...add to that the weight of my saddle/gear (approx 40 LBs)...you do the math. I ride a 14.1 QH who I wouldnt consider overly stocky. she can pack my butt all day long- heck she can carry my 190 lb hubs+gear all day long no problems. 

Also Had an arab cross mare (for 13 years) who was dainty (approx 750 #) and she had no problems with packing me around either AND I rode her *hard and long * in her younger days...shes living with the older couple I previously boarded with as she and the b/o wife are just two peas in a pod- they spoil the crud out of her, and continue to ride her (b/o w is no skinny mini either) as she is/stays perfectly sound/happy and shes nearing 30.

I am in the minority that thinks that people just dont give the horse enough credit on what they are capable of. Horses should be treated on an individual level as far as carrying weight. Ride, assess and if the horse is doing fine, carry on.


----------

